# troubles with Belkin N450 router



## mutiny22 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello, we've had this router for maybe 6 months and it is starting to acting weird. The network we made when setting it up worked until recently, the laptop, wii, kindles and phones will no longer connect to it. on the laptop it says windows is unable to connect to the network. I made a guest network and everything connects to that but....randomly the light on the router turns from blue to amber and it has to be unplugged to get it to turn blue. 

thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> .randomly the light on the router turns from blue to amber and it has to be unplugged to get it to turn blue.


 is that the wireless light ?
see page 29 of the manual - http://cache-www.belkin.com/support/dl/MAN_F9K1105v3_N450_Router.pdf
need to know which light
devices connected by cable - they all work fine ?

various manuals here
http://www.belkin.com/us/support-product?rnId=6137

it may be worth considering a firmware update


----------



## mutiny22 (Dec 10, 2012)

It is the Router Status Light (A on the picture)

i will look for a firmware update, thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> It is the Router Status Light (A on the picture)


 well that says its a modem connection issue 


> 29
> Getti ng to Know Your Rout er
> A) Router Status Light
> Your Router's status is shown by the light on the front.
> ...


is it a blinking Amber

have you tested the router with a cable connected PC
or
tested the modem with a cable connected PC

before you look at firmware - I would test those first


----------



## mutiny22 (Dec 10, 2012)

no, it's a solid amber.

the wiring goes -
cable from wall/modem/router/desktop

we never have to unplug the modem, just the router. i've tried using the tool/app from belkin and sometimes it fixes the problem but more often than not the only thing that will fix it will be unplugging the router.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

nothing in manual for solid amber - it maybe the modem playing up - have you powercycled everything

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

